# Inkluzivní/inkluzívní



## winpoj

Ahoj,

měl jsem před chvílí drobný spor s kolegyní ohledně pravopisu slova, které uvádím v nadpisu. Oba se sice shodujeme, že na základě dodatků k pravidlům z roku 93 jsou obě verze přípustné, ale ona tvrdí, že forma "inkluzívní" je progresivnější (nebo snad progresívnější), což se mi nějak nezdá.

Zajímalo by mě, co si o tom myslíte.


----------



## Jana337

Pokud se nepletu, připouštěla stará pravidla jen dlouhou souhlásku, pravidla z roku 1993 jen krátkou - jako reakci na to, že se to tak začínalo prosazovat - a dodatek povolil obě verze. Mám za to, že delší verze jsou na ústupu. Já sama používám jen kratší, i když například na -o- místo -ó- (balon a ne balón) jsem si musela zvykat dost dlouho.


----------



## cajzl

Pokud já se nepletu, autoři PČP je mění každých deset let jen proto, aby si namastili kapsu. V lepším případě, aby měli nějaký raison d'être. Já s nimi tuhle hru hrát nehodlám. Mně se líbí _inklusivní_ a na tom nic měnit nebudu.


----------



## ytre

balon, balón Mičuda obojí, ale horkovzdušný dopravní prostředek si nedokážu představit jinak než dlouze.


----------

